

Which would you choose: Work Vs Family - badri
http://www.junloayza.com/entrepreneurship/which-would-you-choose-work-vs-family/

======
inklesspen
I think there's an excluded middle here. You can be successful without
devoting every waking moment to work. If your family means that little to you,
why bother having them?

